# John Deere 5100r 2010 axle leak



## vega (Mar 16, 2014)

Hello guys my dads friend has a 5100r 2010 which has oil squirting from the rear axle
where the 4wd solenoid? (solenoid device in center of axle) is located. There is two holes there which look blocked from the inside but oil is squirting from the top hole.

Can anyone tell me what exactly this is and how we might repair it?

Thanks in advance


----------



## drmonsterbrain (Jun 7, 2013)

Post a picture. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------

